# Say what you want about them, they have politics figured out ;)



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 9, 2015)

Taliban factions battling each other over choice of new leader, Afghan officials say

"KANDAHAR, Afghanistan –  Taliban insurgents loyal to rival leaders have been fighting in a southeastern province of Afghanistan, where about 50 men on both sides have been killed in two days, an Afghan official said Sunday."


If US politics worked this way, I'd be a voter.


----------

